# Black Jungle Terrarium Supply ?



## T2theG (Jul 6, 2013)

Hello,

I was just wondering if anyone knows a little information or has dealt BJTS?

I have emailed them and I'm waiting on a response about some frogs and if they breed them, purchase them or are wild caught. 

No bad information could really be found about them and I have checked their site for additional info, but found nothing out about how they attain frogs.

Yes, I looked in the vendor feedback section and I also searched the forum for more posts or info about them.

Thanks for any help in advance!


----------



## dablock (Aug 7, 2007)

You can trust Black Jungle. They're one of the original dealers (especially in vivarium supplies) in the US. When I got into dart frogs at National Frog Day 2005 at the Atlanta Botanical Gardens, I met the guys from Black Jungle in the sales room. I ended up making a deal with them and took home two completely constructed vivariums loaded with great wood and plants. The couple of froglets I bought did well. Since that time, I have ordered supplies and plants from them. I have never had a complaint with their products or services.

With the expansion of the hobby, there are many more pdf businesses out there. Some very good and some not so great. I look for the best deals and I longer buy exclusively from Black Jungle, but I still find they have some items and plants that nobody else carries.

More specifically to your question, I don't know the where their frogs come from. When you receive their answer to your inquiry, you can trust in their response.


----------



## Sherman (Oct 29, 2008)

T2theG,
You live within walking distance!
I suggest that you go there and meet them. I think that they are having their Frogtoberfest on the 19th. They serve food and drinks and sometimes there's a raffle and other neat stuff. It is usually a good time and if you have not been to the store yet, that would be the time to go.

P.S. The "home-made" chilli, it comes from a can.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Also, they are inundated with e-mails and inquiries every day. Giving them a call would be a better option, and stopping into the store even better yet.

Black Jungle is one of the original outfits in the Dendrobatid hobby--most of the businesses around today are easily eclipsed by the amount of time Mike and Richard have put into supplying hobbyists with great animals, plants and supplies. And they are just about the only ones (if not THE only place) that actually runs a brick-and-mortar store that you can go and visit: everyone else is pretty much just a virtual/online presence.


----------

